# Village bicycles swap. Tuckerton, NJ rescheduled to 10/30



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 1, 2022)

@Steve Baltera


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 10, 2022)

Never knew about this show. If the weather holds, I'll probably drive down.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Oct 10, 2022)

It's been rescheduled


----------

